# R.I.P. Clarence "The Big Man" Clemons



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I have to say, I was very sad to hear that Clarence had died. He was the signature sound of the best live band of the lot: the E Street Band. He's irreplaceable to that crew, really, and he seems also to have been a great man with a zest for life, outside of the band.

I don't know what Bruce will do next, but I'm sure it'll reflect the great bond he shared with "the Biggest Man you've ever seen..!"


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

His finest hour, in my opinion: the solo on "Jungleland."


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, he was immense on Jungleland. I watched some of my Bruce & ESB in Barcelona DVD last night, made me feel very sad. These guys aren't geniuses or originals, they can't play like Charlie Parker or Alfred Brendel, but they entertain like nobody else can. They're so well-drilled, generous and good-humoured on stage, performing with a zest and pzazz that's rare even among hedonistic rockers, and I've seen them so often...but they can't be the same without the Big Man.

Bruce will go on, bringing his unique mix of fifties-style road songs, politics and Americana, but the E-Street band surely has hit the buffers. Or if they continue, they'll do so in memory of Clarence...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

A sad loss - so much part of E-Street furniture it was difficult to imagine him ever playing for anyone else. E-Street Band were good but I would say that Bob Seger's Silver Bullet Band could give them a fight to the finish back in the 70s.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

The Silver Bullet's were a fine band too, but could they do four hours like the E Streeters would regularly do in the 70's and 80's? I saw them two years ago in Dublin and the shows lasted over three hours, which was stupendous given their ages.

But I agree - Bob Seger's a great guy too...


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Good point, Kieran - perhaps 'fight to the finish' was the wrong expression given the length of Springsteen's gigs. I guess I used The Silver Bullet Band as a comparison because of similar sound and instrumental configuration.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

elgars ghost said:


> Good point, Kieran - perhaps 'fight to the finish' was the wrong expression given the length of Springsteen's gigs. I guess I used The Silver Bullet Band as a comparison because of similar sound and instrumental configuration.


This is true, elgars ghost, and one thing struck me later on: when Bruce "disbanded" the E Street Band about 1989for ten years, he never made such great music without them - and live he was cut adrift from his foil: Clarence.

It was like a guy trading in his best mates for some lookalikes, or soundalikes. He had a competent band, but I know that even his live shows weren't going down so well with his core fans. The Reunion Tour was significant in giving him back his muse, his mojo, his men!


----------

